# My BALOO Bear...updates & pics!



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

*I thought I would start a thread to post updates and pics of my sweet Baloo!

We did a few little photo sessions this weekend in hopes of being in the calendar, but I think Baloo only wanted to play  He must be a Hav  Anyways I thought I would share a few.
*

A close-up...I love his eyes with no more Cherry Eye









Just before pouncing on the neighbours cat









Baloo with his favourite toy


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

*and a few more*

My handsome man...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*What a gorgeous coat!*

His eyebrows are very expressive too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahhh, he's so handsome! Gorgeous coat!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Angie, great pics-he sure is a cutie!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

What handsome boy -- I love his moustache!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Baloo is adorable!
He looks a lot like my Comet


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Baloo is beautiful. His eyebrows make him look very wise.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

He's beautiful! You do a wonderful job on his coat!

I'm always a sucker for eyebrows!

Beverly


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, such a cutie patootie!
Carole


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a handsome boy! I love his eyebrows and the white streak in his tail!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love his eyebrows, he's beautiful!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Baloo is one handsome guy !! I just love his eyebrows and his white tail that just flows over his black coat. Beautiful !!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I am really liking his eyebrows too. And I wasn't going to cut his bangs and hair around his eyes, but his 1st trip to the groomers she cut them and now that it has grown out a bit, I really love seeing his eyes, so we may keep them trimmed, but otherwise keep him in a full coat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable!

Karen


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Baloo is gorgeous, healthy, and I love his coloring!!!!! Great pix!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Baloo is so handsome and adorable!! If his tan were white, he'd look an awful lot like Sammy, that white strip through his tail and all.  Great cut!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

He is so handsome, he looks like a person in that first picture!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope he makes the calendar, Baloo is very pretty


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's so handsome, I love his markings.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow Baloo is a good looking guy. I love his coloring and those eyebrows are so expressive.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Just thought I would give a little update...

Baloo is doing great, and no reoccurrence of his Cherry Eye, it has now been 2 months!! His vet said if he can go 2 months then the chances are alot higher that it won't reoccur, so we are very very happy with that.

He continues to be such a joy to be around, affectionate and fun in the house and crazy energetic outside. He has a friend name Lola in the neighbourhood and they play a few times a week and he RLH like you wouldn't believe and Lola just saunters along it is so cute. I will get some pics next time of them playing.

We are getting ready to take him on his first ever "family vacation", we are going to Prince Edward Island for a family wedding and will stay to take in some sights too. I hope he does okay in a strange environment, I will have to make sure to pack lots of his toys, blanket etc so he will feel comfy.

Since he is raw fed, that is my main concern. We will be staying with relatives, so I think I will just take his meat/food in a cooler so I won't have to worry about buying any over there. 

Does anyone have any tips on things to do or take when taking your hav on vacation with you? Would love to have some input or suggestions.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Angie-Baloo is so cute! Happy to hear his surgery was a success and the cherry eye hasn't recurred. He'll be the hit of the family gathering!

When we took Scooter to the beach with us we just brought his "stuff", crate with blankets, toys, and food. He did fine. As long as Baloo is with you he'll be happy. Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Baloo is a cutie. I'm happy to know the surgery has went well. Enjoy the vacation and I know everyone is going to fall in love with Baloo!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

happy to hear he is doing well!!!! When we take Mollie and Bailey to the beach we make sure they wear their sunglasses. the glasses seem tohelp


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Baloo has the sweetest face ever! Jeesh, he is gorgeous and I love his coat!
Those pics are great!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Angie, Baloo is a very handsome little guy - his colors and markings are gorgeous.
Gina


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Baloo is so precious!

Holly & Murphy


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Baloo is beautiful! Love the eyebrows a lot! Love the mustache/beard flowing! I love the first picture! Baloo has such a serious expression in that first photo.

You have done wonderful at keeping Baloo's hair so pretty. 

As for vacation....start making a list! Don't forget the heartworm pills and the flea/tick medication if it is that time when you normally give the medications.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

We are on vacation now. I brought the disposable hospital pads for the car trip. Snugs got car sick twice on the drive from San Francisco to San Diego. Also bring bottled water to avoid bouts of diarrhea. I brought their night time crates and day time beds.

Have a fun time!

Triona


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Angie, 

Back from vacation yet? I was wondering how things went. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Whew...what a vacation! We had so much fun and Baloo had a blast. If you are ever on the East Coast of Canada you have got to goto Prince Edward Island, it is such a great family vacation spot.

First, he was so good in the car and at my SIL's (she kept saying if I turn around she would steal him from me LOL). I am so glad we decided to bring him, the wedding was great and Baloo got lots of hugs and kisses. 

We went to the beach and he had so much fun frolicking in the ocean it was so funny, he would try to chase Amy and Noah in the water. He actually did his RLH along the shore it was so great to see him having fun. After PEI we went to our cottage in NB, and he loved swimming there, but he wouldn't go deep unless someone carried him and then let him go then he would swim, but overall a great swimming experience.

I tried keeping up with the brushing, but didn't do that great a job. He has a few matts I have to work out, so hopefully I can tackle them today because its back to work tomorrow.

The only thing is he was exposed to a female dog in heat and that afternoon he started to hump my dh, he has done it a few times since that day too. My dd is totally disgusted by it and I told her it is just a natural thing dogs do. 

Didn't take many pictures, we were too busy having fun, but if I got any good ones of Baloo I will post them.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome home, sounds like a great time was had by all.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome home. Glad you all had a great time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Boy, am I late getting to this! Angie, I'm so happy you all had a great time. I'm sure Baloo was fun to watch. All new experiences for him and he did so well. Great news!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

What? No pictures after a vacation! We have to see more of Baloo!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, Baloo and I are still here....just been super crazy! One thing that has been keeping us busy is his coat....or should I say "blowing" coat  

Well I just couldn't do it anymore, I had to get him shaved when he got into a bunch of bird ox on the weekend.

Baloo just came back from the groomers today, and well dh isn't impressed, I am sort of liking the not having to brush him idea for awhile. I am going to have to get him another sweater or something though because we have pretty cold winters. I think a "Harley Davidson" one would be so cute, a biker dude, and he may even pick up more chicks LOL :wink:

Other then that, things are well, except for a few family crisis' which have come and gone...and are almost back to normal.

Okay...so here is before:









And after:









And with his new coat:


















Sorry for the fuzzy pics, but there is something wrong with my camera.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG!!!!!! Baloo, Momma took your hair off! Angie, how old was Baloo's hair?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Angie he looks great! I have the girls in very short cuts during the summer and a longer puppy cut during the winter. They don't care for brushing any more so it was just easier on all of us. I love the idea of a little harley coat for him. My oldest has one for her terrier. Too cute Baloo!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL...I know. DH said he laughed for the first hour he was home, poor thing look so sad looking. I told him maybe he can start brushing him then instead of leaving it all to me to do  That shut him up!

He is 14 months old, and it was just too hard to keep his coat mat free. I would brush him every night and he would wake up in the morning with 10 mats...and his coat is so thick it was too hard for me to keep up, oh did I mention that at the same time he started blowing coat that we all had the cold/flu...not fun!

I know it will grow back, and if I can keep up with the brushing I will try for a longer coat again I just think it will take some getting used to it


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He's beautiful - the markings are really outstanding - love the eyebrows!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Baloo is one good looking man! You will really enjoy the short hair so much you may never go back all the way! 

And.............Tell your dh not to laugh at Baloo! Baloo had no choice! Mama needed a break!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Baloo is such a cutie, even with his hair all gone.  You can always try and grow out his hair again, after the coat blowing stage. I know what you mean about daily brushing!!!! I brush every single day, sometimes twice a day, depending on how many leaves and twigs he picked up on his walk. I missed one day yesterday and he had two huge mats!!! It's a good thing I am good at dematting and he is patient and used to me torturing him. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Baloo looks very handsome, even with a short coat. From the photos he looks like he's a real rich, deep color.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know - I'm liking his looks in the shorter coat! He's so handsome with those great eyebrows....


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great pictures...love Baloo's coloring!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Happy Holidays to all my Havanese friends. I hope you all enjoy the holidays and get to spend it with friends and family. This is Baloo's first Christmas with us and we are all so excited.

His hair is slowly growing back (after our bird ox incident).

Merry Christmas from Baloo and I, enjoy the holiday season!*


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Happy Holidays to you and Baloo, Angie. He looks so festive!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, Baloo! Wishing you the same, sweetie, and to your human family too.


----------

